# Candy jar houses



## wangi (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello all!

I found a glass biscuit jar for £1.70 in Tesco and it looks very nice and inviting when one looks at it from a mantid's point of view. It could also be very attractive if I do it right. Soon (hopefully) it will have a young Alalomantis coxalis inside so I am starting to think of what to do with it to make it a good house.

I think, because they are so small and hard to keep track of when they are nymphs, I will keep the substrate as tissue paper until the nymph has grown a little. After that I will be using spider soil. A single twig when it is a nymph will become a leafy twig when it grows older. It sounds simple but I don't want to over-clutter the jar.

The lid at the moment completely seals the jar, so I will cut the middle out of the lid and duct-tape some mesh onto it. This will help with ventilation, as I think that may have been what killed my little mantid before - he didn't have any ventilation except when I took him out. It's what comes with living in a pint glass I suppose.  

I am still trying to imagine what I could do with it when the mantid is a little older (it is a big biscuit jar). So any of you who may keep your mantids in biscuit/sweet jar houses, I would like to see what you have done with them and what you think of them.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 16, 2010)

I wouldn't use tape for any mantis housing. When it gets unstuck, it is likely to trap, dismember, or kill your nymphs.

Many of us use low-temp glue guns for attaching screen or cloth materials.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2010)

Never ever use tape. Little mantis legs will get stuck to it.


----------



## agent A (Jan 16, 2010)

Rick said:


> Never ever use tape. Little mantis legs will get stuck to it.


+341


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 16, 2010)

agent A said:


> +341


I never knew you had that much personalities  

BUt indeed, don't use tape, only glue guns.


----------



## wangi (Jan 16, 2010)

idolomantis said:


> I never knew you had that much personalities  BUt indeed, don't use tape, only glue guns.


no pictures? People just want to tell me not to use tape? Shame, I was hoping that some would have used candy jar houses before.

I was not planning on having the tape anywhere near the inside of the jar. I will put pictures up when I have done it. The mantid will not get caught up even if it tries.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 16, 2010)

O sorry yeah I got some in jars, will get pictures tomorrow.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 17, 2010)

Maria said:


> no pictures? People just want to tell me not to use tape? Shame, I was hoping that some would have used candy jar houses before.I was not planning on having the tape anywhere near the inside of the jar. I will put pictures up when I have done it. The mantid will not get caught up even if it tries.


When I've used glass jars, I punched holes in the metal lid.

I still want to tell you not to use tape. :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't use glass jars.


----------



## wangi (Jan 17, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> When I've used glass jars, I punched holes in the metal lid. I still want to tell you not to use tape. :lol:


lolz....well I'll post up a picture of my jar when I've finished. In theory nothing should be able to get caught in it the way I have in mind, but if it's still too dangerous I'll use super glue. I just don't trust it as much as duct tape, which always gives signs when it's about to give out. Can't use a glue gun - don't have one anywhere in the museum or home.

Right. Enough with the tape. I shall use my common sense. Geez you guys must have some pretty stupid novices come on here sometimes!


----------



## massaman (Jan 17, 2010)

just follow everyones advice and do not use any kind of tape but use a glue gun or even super glue if you have to but tape is a big no no!

You probably can find a cheap glue gun at a arts and crafts store or at a convenient store if your town or area has one they are easy to use and are low heat or you can get a little better one with higher heat!


----------



## wangi (Jan 18, 2010)

massaman said:


> just follow everyones advice and do not use any kind of tape but use a glue gun or even super glue if you have to but tape is a big no no!You probably can find a cheap glue gun at a arts and crafts store or at a convenient store if your town or area has one they are easy to use and are low heat or you can get a little better one with higher heat!


People posting on fora often assume things about the people they are talking to that aren't true...I'm guilty too, I think everyone does it. I'll just say the relevant stuff: I'm not a complete wazzock who is going to put tape on a lid in such a way as to trap a mantid's legs, when I am going to keep a mantid in that jar. Maybe you get some folks on this forum who would. I wouldn't. I have kept bugs all my life and know just how fragile they are. I've been using tape all my life and know just how sticky it is. I studied enough maths in my school days to be able to put two and two together.

However, now I have decided to use superglue instead - or something that's between superglue and glue gun glue anyway. It may be less reliable (although I guess since you guys all use it it mustn't be too bad) but at least it will look nicer and even if the mantid manages to crawl out of the jar and insert one of his spindly little legs under the tape on the outside, he won't be able to because there won't be any! Ha ha!

RIGHT. Now. Going back to the original subject of this thread......any pictures/descriptions?


----------



## hogosha (Jan 18, 2010)

Maria said:


> RIGHT. Now. Going back to the original subject of this thread......any pictures/descriptions?


Well here is a thread that shows lots of good pics of what people are using.

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=9808

I use the plastic deli cups and some small (1 liter/quart) aquariums &amp; critter keepers.


----------

